# Nymp house?



## JTHMfreak (Jul 31, 2013)

Made this the other day, wondering if I should use it for my ghost ooth, or my 3 creos, what do you guys think?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Aug 1, 2013)

What is being used for the substrate? The whole thing looks very attractive!

I think the creo nymphs should have it, definitely. Oothecas are easier to hatch in deli cups or containers w/o furnishings so the nymphs can be easily found and removed.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for your input, the substrate is cocconut. I was only thinking of using it for the ghost ooth because there will be so many of them, and while the creo nymphs are only L2 they seem to be doing great in the 16oz cup they were in when they came into my care. But I also have very little experience in this area which is why I am reaching out for help and advice.

My issue with hatching in a cup is that I caught a wild mantis the other day, totally healthy but can't seem to climb any plastic whereas my other mantids could, I just don't want to have a bunch of nymphs elbow to elbow, I don't know if the deli cups are too smooth or if I should rough them up a bit, also the house which the wild mantis is in was easily climbable by captive bought mantids, so could it be a species issue? Or maybe captive bred mantids have evolved somewhat to be able to climb perfectly smooth surfaces? The mantis is stagmomantis californica, sorry for the 10,000 questions.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks nice. I can't seem to find those deli containers anywhere local and they seem a bit over-priced online. I'm curious to hear what others say as well. I've seen people use sand paper to scratch up one of the sides of the container to make it easier to climb.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks good, but all that substrate can hinder your ability to get nymphs in or out of the container. If it gets knocked over, nymphs may be crushed.

I like to be able to turn my containers upside down so I can fool mantids into climbing up and in. Maintenance is easier without it as well. Sphagnum moss is aesthetically pleasing and light weight enough that I don't worry too much about accidents happening.

The sticks look lovely!

Differen't species have different types of tarsae. Some can climb plastic easily and some can't. Sometimes there is a problem with an individual mantids tarsae. I like to rough up the sides of containers if I notice a creature taking that long walk/climb to nowhere.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Aug 1, 2013)

I would rough up the surface of a container with sandpaper but it will give no viewing where I rough it up, also I would worry about small crevices where mold could grow because of stagnant water from misting. So what about strategically glued screen from a screen door?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 2, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> I would rough up the surface of a container with sandpaper but it will give no viewing where I rough it up, also I would worry about small crevices where mold could grow because of stagnant water from misting. So what about strategically glued screen from a screen door?


That will work. You could glue anything grippable within reach of the mantis who has trouble climbing. I have used screen, silk plants, sticks, etc...

I have found that some mantids will try to climb the smooth side of a container even if half of it is rough. Sometimes I wonder about those mantids. Lol


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2013)

JTHMfreak said:


> Thank you for your input, the substrate is cocconut. I was only thinking of using it for the ghost ooth because there will be so many of them, and while the creo nymphs are only L2 they seem to be doing great in the 16oz cup they were in when they came into my care. But I also have very little experience in this area which is why I am reaching out for help and advice.
> 
> My issue with hatching in a cup is that I caught a wild mantis the other day, totally healthy but can't seem to climb any plastic whereas my other mantids could, I just don't want to have a bunch of nymphs elbow to elbow, I don't know if the deli cups are too smooth or if I should rough them up a bit, also the house which the wild mantis is in was easily climbable by captive bought mantids, so could it be a species issue? Or maybe captive bred mantids have evolved somewhat to be able to climb perfectly smooth surfaces? The mantis is stagmomantis californica, sorry for the 10,000 questions.


If it was an adult, it could have just been too heavy to climb plastic. Also, like likebugs said, some mantids don't have the right tarsae to climb smooth surfaces. An Idolomantis can't grip glass even as a baby, but a pregnant adult female orchid mantis can run around on glass just fine.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Aug 4, 2013)

Some great responses, I too have often "wondered" about certain mantids lol.

I think I will glue screen from a screen door, but the final question is whether I should devote the house to the creos or the ooth of ghost nymphs when they hatch?


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Aug 5, 2013)

I would use it for the ghosts being that they are so communal and won't need to be moved for a while. When it comes to your creos I would just use paper towels as your substrate and move them anywhere from a few days to a week after they hatch.


----------



## glock34girl (Aug 10, 2013)

Smart and final sells cups same brand and everything for way cheaper than online. If you want plastic lids they sell those too but cloth lids are online only I think.


----------



## JTHMfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

I can get as many 32oz deli cups and lids as I want from my Ralphs free of charge since I shop there on an almost daily basis.


----------

